# Sad, sad, sad.



## equuskat (May 18, 2009)

I poured my life into this mare.  She was given to me on loan by her breeder, who had been a long-time friend of mine.  I worked on her for TWO YEARS almost daily - for free.  I paid all of her expenses and treated her as my own horse.  I took her to Ohio and took daily lessons on her with an international level Grand Prix dressage rider.  I took her to Virginia and taught her how to jump when I was a working student there.  I had her with me when I managed a farm in Florida.  Everywhere had free board, so it wasn't too much of a financial burden, really.  Bottom line is that the horse has some pretty serious training.  

When I could no longer afford to care for two horses (because I quit the horse business), Nacho returned to her breeder, and was left to rot in a pasture for two years.  She has been neglected severely.  No grass, no hay, no grain, no work.  She has no muscle and no fat.  

She would be given to me, free, but I cannot support another horse.  

Here she is when I had her:










Here she is NOW:


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 18, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry to see these pictures.

Very sad. What we wish we could do sometimes... and can't....


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 18, 2009)

That really sucks. What's in store for her now? How are you holding up?


----------



## Shrike (May 18, 2009)

That is really sad.  What are her options at this point?  How quickly can she recover from that state of neglect?


----------



## equuskat (May 18, 2009)

As poor as she looks, she is one of the better looking horses on the property.  The owner of all of the horses lost her job and is going through a severe and multi-faceted depression.  Two of the horses are so lame from neglected hooves that they can't walk and are being kept in small pens.  I didn't take pictures of them.  

To answer your question, though, she is a fairly easy-keeping horse, and she would bounce back pretty quickly (within 6 months) as long as she got regular feed and hay, or at least very good turn out.  She is a very hot-natured horse and doesn't do well on grain, so she would need more hay than anything else.  She also would need exercise, or the increased feed would make her very hyper.


----------



## equuskat (May 18, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> That really sucks. What's in store for her now? How are you holding up?


Rob: I am very sad about it, and for a time, even considered selling Allie to save Nacho.  I couldn't do that to poor Allie, though, and I struggle enough as it is to support her.  It really kills me that I gave Nacho back to her owner at all - I wish that I could have found a place to keep her back when I quit working for Nancy.  I consider Nacho to be my responsibility - she is the only horse that I have ever trained this much - and she and I were essentially made for each other.  I should have protected her better.  I just have no money...


----------



## Tarantulysis (May 18, 2009)

Dear god that makes me sick!I've been around horses all my life and I truely feel for you and your friend.I'm sorry.


----------



## rm90 (May 18, 2009)

I have to say I am not a fan of horses but that one is very beautiful.. the color, hair, and the face structure really gets to me. Can't believe someone would do that !!!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 18, 2009)

> As poor as she looks, she is one of the better looking horses on the property. The owner of all of the horses lost her job and is going through a severe and multi-faceted depression. Two of the horses are so lame from neglected hooves that they can't walk and are being kept in small pens. I didn't take pictures of them.


Are there anti-cruelty laws regulating horses in your state? The authorities should definitely be called on this matter. While the owner's situation is sad, the wellbeing of the animals should absolutely come first.

Very sorry to see what has happened to the horse you cared so much for. It must be heartbreaking.


----------



## kupo969 (May 18, 2009)

Isn't there anything that the state/county can do for this person's animals since they in a financial crisis? I don't think that the owner should be punished as he/she is probably having a hard enough time keeping himself/herself alive.


----------



## blazetown (May 18, 2009)

Wow. That's pretty disgusting Katy. Doesn't it kill you to watch intelligent animals suffer?


----------



## equuskat (May 18, 2009)

blazetown said:


> Wow. That's pretty disgusting Katy. Doesn't it kill you to watch intelligent animals suffer?


Yes.  It kills me.  I grew up with these horses.  I saw some of them be born.  I showed them, was the first person to climb up on them, and watched them grow up.



kupo969 said:


> Isn't there anything that the state/county can do for this person's animals since they in a financial crisis? I don't think that the owner should be punished as he/she is probably having a hard enough time keeping himself/herself alive.


I wish.  Unfortunately, I know of no such programs.  It's true, though, that she barely has enough money to buy food...and definitely not enough to pay bills.

What she really needs to do is swallow her fear and pride and GIVE THE HORSES UP.  She is clinging to them because they are really all that she has left, but at this point she is slowly killing the last things that she loves.  I tried to encourage her to turn them over to rescues, but there are 5 or 6 of them that she is so attached to...


----------



## Diggy415 (May 18, 2009)

the authorities should be called, if not your just as responsible i believe, hate it when people complain and sit back and don't advise the appropriate people to look into it.


----------



## equuskat (May 18, 2009)

Diggy415 said:


> the authorities should be called, if not your just as responsible i believe, hate it when people complain and sit back and don't advise the appropriate people to look into it.


I haven't needed to call the authorities.  They have BEEN called and nothing was done because she was TRYING.  Several times, officers have come to check on the horses.  Nobody is sitting back.  There are 5 or 6 of her old students trying to bring relief, but it is not enough.  I have at least made the effort to drive two hours and dedicate an entire weekend to nothing but grooming, bathing, and trimming feet, but also taking them out of the dirt lot to graze.  I did not know how bad the situation had become until I made the trip this weekend.


----------



## JC50 (May 19, 2009)

That is terrible.Being an animal lover it is hard to see those things happen,but it is tough times for a lot of people.I wish i was independently wealthy because i would give you money to keep them and take care of them.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 19, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that you and others are trying to help. If the authorities are keeping an eye on things, they probably will eventually intervene if improvements are not sufficient & she remains unwilling to surrender them. Hopefully in the mean time, the help from concerned former students will at least keep the poor things alive.


----------



## Chilobrachys (May 19, 2009)

Is that a liposan (sorry if i spelled it incorrectly)?  I'm not really in to horses, but I think those are pretty neat.  Kind of the "gray ghost" of horses.


----------



## equuskat (May 19, 2009)

Chilobrachys said:


> Is that a liposan (sorry if i spelled it incorrectly)?  I'm not really in to horses, but I think those are pretty neat.  Kind of the "gray ghost" of horses.


No, not a Lipizzaner, she is 1/2 Swedish Warmblood and 1/2 Appendix Quarter Horse.  She's not gray, even though she looks it in those pictures.  She is "Ivory Champagne" which is a very unusual color: she has pink skin and freckles with a diluted palomino coat.


----------



## dtknow (May 19, 2009)

Almost sounds like some of those animal hoarder cases I've heard of. Shame to see this.


----------



## equuskat (May 19, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Almost sounds like some of those animal hoarder cases I've heard of. Shame to see this.


At this point, yes, it does - but this is not who she used to be.  She has always had many horses, but in the past they were all well cared for.


----------



## blazetown (May 19, 2009)

It sounds more like the animals suffering as an extension to your friends suffering to me.


----------



## equuskat (May 19, 2009)

blazetown said:


> It sounds more like the animals suffering as an extension to your friends suffering to me.


Yes, this is very accurate.  What is awful though, are some of the things that she says..."Saddest part is that they are all going to start dying one by one of colic and there's nothing that I can do to stop it", etc.


----------



## Amelia (May 19, 2009)

We had the choice between the hay bill and the electric bill...and we are now running off a generator... That makes me so incredibly angry. We had one of our mares starved almost to death with a foal at her side before she came back to us. I cannot STAND this. 

I'd say call the newspaper. Call the local news channel. Call every animal control officer in the surrounding area, and call the police. Obviously, her "attempts" at caring for these animals is not getting anywhere, and she needs to be relieved of these animals. If there is no improvement, then that would be not complying with the order of animal control. What will it take? A dead horse on the property before the animals are seized? 

It would honestly be better, it seems if someone were to go in and shoot the poor animals, it would be better than slowly starving to death. 

Is there any way you could take them to rehome? Or help them be rehomed? Are there any equine rescue groups in the area?


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Severus said:


> I'd say call the newspaper. Call the local news channel. Call every animal control officer in the surrounding area, and call the police. Obviously, her "attempts" at caring for these animals is not getting anywhere, and she needs to be relieved of these animals. If there is no improvement, then that would be not complying with the order of animal control. What will it take? A dead horse on the property before the animals are seized?
> 
> Is there any way you could take them to rehome? Or help them be rehomed? Are there any equine rescue groups in the area?


I will not call that many people.  I am sure that you understand that this woman taught me to ride along with all of my initial learning about horses and barn care.  She is mentally ill - she is not a criminal.  I don't want to destroy her if I can help it.

I cannot afford to take them, even though she would give them to me.  She is hesitant to give them up to people that she doesn't know.  I have been in contact with rescue groups, and I have a friend who wants to take one of the younger geldings.  Action is being taken.  There are 4 of her old students (myself included in that number) who are trying to relieve this situation.


----------



## Amelia (May 20, 2009)

Well, I wish you all the luck I can spare, for the horses' sakes. I would turn my own grandmother in for animal cruelty(heck,I'd turn my mother, sister, mentor in), because it is one of the most horrible things that you can do, IMO. Horses do not bounce back from that kind of abuse. It takes months of rehabililtation, as I am sure you know. At least full recovery is possible, with lots and lots of groceries, among other things. The animals would be my first priority, because they cannot help themselves. 

Keep us updated on the situation.


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I am well aware that horses do not recover quickly after losing so much weight.  I've been involved in horse rescue before.  Thankfully, most of these horses (with three exceptions) are not "that far" gone, comparatively.  We are trying to curb the situation before it gets worse.

I got an email this morning saying that one of the other people involved in the effort got a round bale donated yesterday, so at the moment, the horses have SOMETHING.  Not ideal, but it's a start.  I'll find out today if that 8yr old gelding has a home.  

The animals ARE my first priority, and I am doing everything I can to keep the ball rolling in their favor.  Unfortunately, if I were to call the authorities, most of them would end up going to auction after being confiscated.


----------



## agama (May 20, 2009)

very sad,she was a beautiful horse then over time and cruelty she isnt even pretty


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

YESS!!  Small victories!  

One of the regulars at the restaurant where I work has decided to adopt the two younger geldings!!  He has been wanting to get a horse for his daughter, and decided to get one for himself, too.  I was able to convince my friend to turn the horses over.  SO cool.  I am going with him on Friday afternoon to pick up his two new horses, both of which are just underweight, but will recover and be fine with some groceries.


----------



## JC50 (May 20, 2009)

That`s awesome.Glad to hear you are making progress in finding them good homes.They are lucky to have someone like you looking out for them.


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Oh nevermind.  She called me back and changed her mind - she refuses to turn the horses over for free.

I am going to find a way to get MY HORSE and then I will call Animal Services.  I can't watch these horses die.  I'm going to lose a friend, but it's for the best, right?


----------



## JC50 (May 20, 2009)

At this point if she is not mentally capable of making the right decision concerning what is best for the horses,it might be in your best interest to do what you know has too be done.It is a tough place you are in right now and not an easy decision to make,but if the women is deteriorating mentally then you will more than likely lose her as a friend anyways.Sometimes the right choices are not always the easiest.Best of luck.


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

JC50 said:


> At this point if she is not mentally capable of making the right decision concerning what is best for the horses,it might be in your best interest to do what you know has too be done.It is a tough place you are in right now and not an easy decision to make,but if the women is deteriorating mentally then you will more than likely lose her as a friend anyways.Sometimes the right choices are not always the easiest.Best of luck.


Yes, that's true.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 20, 2009)

Katy, I sympathize with your situation, and I'm glad that you're realizing that the woman is not in a competant mental state. She has people fighting to find them placement and get them out of a bad situation, but she is electing not to because she is not stable enough to realize that what she is doing is abusing and possibly killing something she loves. It's a hard decision when it is someone you know and care about, but also absolutely necessarry.

I was in a similar situation once. I volunteered at a wonderful little educational barn for several years. However, the owner started developing hoarding behavior, the barn lost the funding it was getting from the parks department (it is located on a state park), volunteerism dropped off as the kids helping out started getting old enough to care about dating and partying, and it got BAD. I did as much as I could. I removed five roosters, a disabled dove, and three rabbits to place them, helped out with trimming beaks, nails, and hooves, volunteered to clean and feed whenever I had a moment, even bought and donated feed. 

It didn't matter. It didn't get better. It got worse. As in, rampant hoarding, inches of waste, animal carcasses littering pens, animals with serious untreated medical conditions, etc. Even though the animals were this woman's whole life, she clearly was struggling wtih mental illness. And though I'd worked with her for years, I did ultimately document the situation photographically, submit a written statement to the authorities, and her animals were confiscated. She was allowed to keep her eldest horse, two donkeys and her pig, under monitoring. The remaining animals are well cared for and under surveilence, and those who were confiscated were found homes if well enough (admittedly several were destroyed, but they were in VERY poor sorts).

It was hard to turn in someone I worked with and cared about, but it was definitely the right thing to do. I hope you find the strength to do the same. You know you'll have the support of ABers on the matter! :clap:


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Ren.

I have the support of two more of her former students and we have made last ditch efforts to remove three horses that are most dear to us.  This move will occur this weekend.  On Monday, we will all three submit statements.


----------



## equuskat (May 21, 2009)

I rescued two of them!!!


----------



## JC50 (May 21, 2009)

That`s great Katy.I am happy to hear that you were able to accomplish what you set out to do.Now the horses can get on the road to recovery and live the good life like they should.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 21, 2009)

Katy, your intgrity and willingness to help animals amazes me. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.


----------



## equuskat (May 21, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> Katy, your intgrity and willingness to help animals amazes me. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.


Aw, thanks Rob.


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 22, 2009)

Call the ASPCA, animal control, SOMETHING! Looks like their starving her, the poor thing!


----------



## equuskat (May 22, 2009)

Animal Control went to her place today and provided her with two round bales of hay.  They gave her a written warning and said that if the condition of the animals had not improved in 6 weeks, they would be confiscated.  

I am still pulling out two horses on Sunday.  Yay.  The situation is improving.  Thanks to all of you concerned!


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 22, 2009)

Alright but when the 6 weeks are up will you let the animal control know you took her? Thank you for helping the mare.

All the best of luck!


----------



## equuskat (May 22, 2009)

Autumnvicky said:


> Alright but when the 6 weeks are up will you let the animal control know you took her? Thank you for helping the mare.
> 
> All the best of luck!



I have a bill of sale for the mare and the gelding was actually transferred to ME initially from a Girl Scout camp...I still have that paperwork.  She has no record that I gave him to her or that she gave him away.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 22, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> She is mentally ill - she is not a criminal.


Starving that poor horse is in fact criminal, and friend or not, you should take action to make things right,

I watch that "Animal Cops" show on AP, and there is never a shortage of neglected horses that they confiscate.

You need to work harder to get these animals the help they need.

If it were me in your shoes, the fact that that lady taught me soo much would only add fuel to the fire because it proves she knows better.

Are yu really gonna just stand by and watch that beautiful animal waste away because of your un-founded loyalty to the lady(where is her loyalty to the animals she has CHOSEN to care for . . .)

:?


EDIT: just read this last page, and I commend you for keeping at it, and taking some of those poor beasts away from that lady!


----------



## equuskat (May 22, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> Starving that poor horse is in fact criminal, and friend or not, you should take action to make things right,
> 
> I watch that "Animal Cops" show on AP, and there is never a shortage of neglected horses that they confiscate.
> 
> ...



If you're going to flame me and then put a lame-ass edit in as an afterthought, why don't you just remove the whole thing?

Good job reading.  The horses are going to be taken care of.  Nobody is standing idly by.  I am doing everything that I can do.  Animal Services has stopped by, horses have been moved, and things are being monitored.  All of us are limited financially, and if Animal Services is not wanting to confiscate right now, then I've done all I can.  You're telling ME to work harder when I have been doing tons of legwork making calls to rescues, planning for the removal of horses, and made an effort to go up and spend a weekend of my own time taking care of them?


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*Wow*

Glad she lost the business. I would have called the ASPCA on her in a heart beat.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 24, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> If you're going to flame me and then put a lame-ass edit in as an afterthought, why don't you just remove the whole thing?
> 
> Good job reading.  The horses are going to be taken care of.  Nobody is standing idly by.  I am doing everything that I can do.  Animal Services has stopped by, horses have been moved, and things are being monitored.  All of us are limited financially, and if Animal Services is not wanting to confiscate right now, then I've done all I can.  You're telling ME to work harder when I have been doing tons of legwork making calls to rescues, planning for the removal of horses, and made an effort to go up and spend a weekend of my own time taking care of them?


I wasnt flaming you.
I was pissed when I saw those pics and just hit the reply button. It wasnt aimed at you.

What pissed me off, was the fact that you were, in fact, defending the lady in question, even tho you know what she was doing was wrong.
There is no excuse for the condition of ANY animal in that condition, and to defend the person doing it is ridiculous.

I would turn my own mother in if she did that to her dog or cat . . .

I wont remove my post, because its the truth.


----------



## Tapahtyn (May 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the situation.  I hope things work out for the both of you.


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2009)

Brought two home!  One went to a good friend, and my baby is back with me.  When I was "free-leasing" her before, I had been forbidden to pull her mane or cut her bridle path.  She's MY horse now, fully, and I didn't really believe it until I had finished pulling her mane and giving her a bridle path this morning.  heh  She looks soo much more like a warmblood now for it.  She's eating a couple of handfulls of Safe Choice grain twice a day now, and has free choice grass hay during the day and timothy hay at night.  She comes running when I call her.  

Here's Nacho now in her new home.
"Wow you guys have yummy grass here..."





"HI MOM!!" 





Her new friends are Paso Finos.


----------



## Aurelia (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations on getting her! She is gorgeous and will be even more so when she gains that weight back. I'm so jealous!


----------



## JC50 (May 25, 2009)

Hey Katy!That`s awesome that you have your horse now. I am happy for you and knew your hard work and persistence would pay off.Good for you.


----------



## dtknow (May 26, 2009)

Yay for a happy ending! Congrats Katy.  It was tough but I don't think I need to ask whether it was worth it.


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Yay for a happy ending! Congrats Katy.  It was tough but I don't think I need to ask whether it was worth it.


Unfortunately, the worst is yet to come.  I'm sure that the previous owner will try to get them back from me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 26, 2009)

Wow, good job Katy. I'm glad you rescued your baby back.


----------



## Diggy415 (May 26, 2009)

See horsing around does some good sometimes, ok that was bad.  lol


----------



## blazetown (May 27, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Unfortunately, the worst is yet to come.  I'm sure that the previous owner will try to get them back from me.


That sounds like its starting to get ridiculous Katy. Is it a case of ownership now? I wouldn't see ur friend being able to legally get them back from you....Congrats on getting your baby back though.


----------

